# sight your guns in for maximum point blank range ?



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

Do you guys sight your guns in for maximum point blank rage. i have always sighted my guns in for 100 yard bullseye and then compensated for the drop at 200,300,400 yards. i bought a book this week that shows a bunch of calibers point blank range. exsample you sight your 243 in at 26 yard bullseye and your no more than 3 inches high or low out to 290 yards with a 100 gr bullet. I am really thinking about going to this system on my coyote, deer guns. it will be hard to change after 45 years of shooting. what do you guys think of this system ? does it really work ?thanks. coonman


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I think the "point blank" method makes a rifle accurate, but not precise.

Its not to hard to shoot a decent group at 26 yards, but doing the same at 200 is quite a different story.

A one inch group at 200 will make for a much more precise zero than a 1/4 inch group at 26.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I sight me gun in close like that to get it absolutely perfect dead center. After that I back out to where I want the gun zeroed. I have heard about the "point blank" sight in you are talking about, but I don't trust it enough to not shoot it at 100, 200 etc to make sure everything is spot on.


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

You can use the 26 yard mark to make sure your close but you still need to shoot at 100, 200, and 300 hundred to know where your gun prints at each distance. If you have high rings or a large objective lens you might be an inch low at 26 yards and still be on at greater distances. Some 100 grain factory loads will not make published velocity, some will. Too many variables to say that a 26 yard zero will give you plus or minus 3 inches to 290.

When I was young and foolish my friends dad told me to sight in my .243 3 inches high at 100 and you will kill deer at 300 without holdover which is true, but I couldn't hit a fox at 140 if my life depended on it.

You would be better off at +1.5 at 100, 0 at 200, and -7 at 300 (give or take a little depending on load and barrel length. If you shoot a lot at 300+ then go with turrets and a range finder, or a ballistic plex reticle and a range finder but either way you have to shoot at those distances you can't just read a drop chart and call it good.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Here is a good link that helps describe the concept of point blank range.

http://www.exteriorballistics.com/ebexplained/4th/55.cfm


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

It also depends on what type of hunting application you want to use this method ei.. varmint vs large game. Where a varmints vitals are extremely small compared to say that of a whitail.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

The point blank theory is good and I have used it all my life. You should always keep the size of the intended target in mind when sighting in with this method, though. 3 inches high is fine for deer, but on my yote gun I go for a max height of 2 inches. For Varmints, is use 1 inch. Something to think about.


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

Coonman,

+3 will get you ballistic haircuts or facials at mid range. In North Dakota we deal with a 15-25 mph wind almost every day which is why I would worry more about not screwing up the 150 yard shots while calling then the 300 yard shots because your going to have to dope the wind which is dicey at 300 yards anyways. Good Luck


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

yep you guys are right about the ND wind. i have not seen a day since i moved here with wind under 18 mph. i am emailing from my home account. thanks for the info. maybe to be on the safe side 1 inch high at 100 yards and print my rifle all the way out to 500 yds to make sure of drop. better to know for sure. thanks. again. coonman / marty


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My programs let me enter target size and then it computes max point blank range for what I am hunting. I did that for a short while, now I sight in for 100 yards and have tactical turets on nearly all of my scopes. The exception is a Nikon with bullet drop compensating reticle.

On the 223 and 22-250 I don't plan on killing anything past 600 yards. My 50 gr V-Max are doing 3350 0ut of my 223 and that takes 15 inches on the turret to reach 600 yards. I wrap a layer of white tape over the turret and mark my yardages. It takes only a second to reach up and dial your desired range rather than minutes of hold over. I have a Remington XR100 Rangemaster that I do shoot further for prairie dogs.

On the larger calibers I run my laser range. Look at my ballistic chart, and dial in minutes of hold over. I run a ten second average of wind speed and dial minutes of angle to compensate. I shoot the 270 Winchester to 800 yards, a 308 Winchester Remington 700P with Leupold Mark IV, 300WSM all to 1000 yards and a heavy barrel 300 Win Mag to 1200 yards.

If you don't shoot beyond 300 yards the max point blank range is a good way to go. I have not shot the 243 for a while, but if you sight in at 200 yards how high are you at 100 yards? Maybe about 1.5? I think you only drop about six or seven inches at 300. I like that better than point blank range myself, and used it a lot longer than point blank range. Lets see, I used that method from 1958 or 59 to about 1990. Then I tried point blank range for a year or two, and then switched to tactical scopes.


----------

